# So you like to go fast...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well, last weekend I finally got ot dust off the gear. I headed out to Housto Raceway Park to merge two passions...drag racing and photography. The race was sanctioned by ADRL, so the big names and vehicle you're used to seeing from me won't be included until the March NHRA event in a couple weeks.

Scariest moment of the event for me was Charles Carpenter's crash. I'm not real proud of my shots of it as unfortunately I was caught off guard. Charles managed to escpe with a cracked vertebrae.

To see all my shots from the event, here's a link

http://www.pbase.com/jumpinminnow/adrl_dragplooza_2009


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Whoa! Was the guy ok? You don't see that very often. Looks like he had more power than expected. Thanks for posting, Rusty. Haven't seen you post in a while.

Sandy


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Excellent shots, Rusty. Every one just perfect in every way.
Mike


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey Rusty, I will be at Houston Raceway Park in March too. I will be on the fire engine at the end of the track on Friday. I am thinking about bringing out the camera on Saturday to get a few shots in. NHRA will not let us take pictures when we are on the truck so it will have to wait until Saturday if I get out there.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Zoom, Zoom. Oops. Great shooting Rusty. Them cars sure look funny.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Great images. The launch in the fourth one with the front tires barely off the ground is a classic. Very nice.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Great shots there Rusty....


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Your thoughts about the Spring Nats...*

Rusty, I may finally get to attend the races. I'm thinking about going Friday. Hopefully it won't be too crowded.

Where is a good seat? I'm thinking 100-200 feet off the stating line, top of the stands, west side of the track. ?? Can you roam or do you have to stay in your seat?

What gear do you take? It can get heavy after awhile? I'm thinking 70-200 f/2.8 and 1.4xTC. 12-24 f/4 for close-up of cars. 28-75 for anything else - may need it to reach into the work area in the pits.

What else?
Concession stands/restrooms? Are the waiting lines very long? I am diabetic and those things are important to me.

Hope you can take a minute and share some of your expertise and experience.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey Rusty and Mike

Be sure to get a shot of the firetruck while your there. Me and my guys will be at the end of the track in standby mode ready to go with our cat like reflexes......or just up on the truck trying to see the races....lol


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Ibeafireman said:


> Hey Rusty and Mike
> 
> Be sure to get a shot of the firetruck while your there. Me and my guys will be at the end of the track in standby mode ready to go with our cat like reflexes......or just up on the truck trying to see the races....lol


Thanks for doing what you do BTW.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

66/7 Novas are one of my favorite cars. Thanks for catching that one!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Rusty I sent you a PM




Kelly


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

awesome pics. i hope i can produce something half as good lol ill be out there for the spring nationals sat


----------

